# Domain-Registration Module/addon



## Falconbase (1. März 2018)

Hi Ihr,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Module/Addon welches Domains bei einem Registrar einreichen bzw. prüfen kann, ohne das ich dazu ein anderes Portal als ISPConfig brauche.
Bin für eure Hilfe schon mal dankbar.

Grüße Falconbase


----------



## robotto7831a (5. März 2018)

Hallo,

da es keine allgemeingültige Schnittstelle gibt, hat wohl jeder Anbieter seine eigene API Schnittstelle. Wenn er denn eine hat. Also gibt es auch kein allgemeingültiges Modul zum Einbinden. 

Wenn Du etwas konkreter wirst, dann meldet sich vielleicht jemand der schon eins für diesen Anbieter gebaut hat und seine Sourcen mit dir teilt.


----------



## Falconbase (6. März 2018)

Hi robotto7831a,

das jeder Registrar seine eigene Schnittstelle hat ist mir klar, ich wollte mal wissen welcher Anbieter für ISPConfig direkt was geschrieben haben, ohne das ich über ein 3rd-Party Webinterface, wie z.B. WHMCS, eine Domain bestellen kann.


----------



## somnium (6. März 2018)

Hi,
habe zwar keine Lösung für dich, administriere ich die Domains bei OVH per API (setze z.B. die Nameserver und DS-Records). OVH bietet für mehrere "Programmiersprachen" Bibliotheken an. Die API kann eine ganze Menge und mit ein bisschen Scripting und zwei Abende Langeweile hast du schnell deine eigene Lösung parat.


----------

